# This is a difficult time of the year for those of us with mental health "issues"



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I think most of us find these grey dismal dark days after Christmas abit of a challenge - I know I do. Christmas and all its excitements and stresses has past and its a long old haul until the brighter weather and lighter evenings of Spring.I suppose what we have to do is make sure we get plenty of rest, eat as well as possible and find pleasure in simple everyday things - a doggie walk, a chat with friends - whatever.I know I was quite daunted by the prospect of returning to work and the kids go back to school early next week - but actually it was great seeing colleagues again and trying to jog those little grey cells into some sort of reasonable shape.May I wish everyone on here good mental health for the new year.Sue


----------

